# Help needed: identify my yamaha bow & limbs



## dorus (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all,

After cleaning up the attick, an old yamaha bow & limbs showed up at a friend's place and he gave them to me because I just started shooting recurve bow.

Problem is: I don't have a clue what type it is, what limb type it is and if they fit together at all! The limbs slot into the riser, and stay there all right, but it seems they rattle around a lot. There is a tiny bolt sticking out of the limb bolt which slides into the riser pocket groove. (See photo) that tiny dot fits into a small dent in the riser pocket (at the end of the scratch), so all seems ok. I wonder if possibly some kind of wedge shaped block to prevent the limb from rattling around is missing? After stringing the bow, everything seems ok, but (safety first) I don't want to shoot it until I know everything is allright.

Could anybody help me and tell me if this is a complete set and what type of limb fitting and riser we're talking about? I can't find many detailed close-up pictures of yamaha fittings online...

Thanks a lot!

I can't seem to post links due to my post count...images can be found at:
h ttp://moby.to/bljqjy (links to mobypicture, remove space)


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*pic post*

here you go

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/aarnink/view/5683292/sizes/full


----------



## dorus (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you LoneBear!.. for the record...there are more pictures available at the original link, see mobypicture link in the original post...or i'll just keep posting until I have sufficient post count... (-;


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

nice find, Yamaha gave Hoyt a real run for top spot in the 70s/80s, from what I remember. This looks like an early yamaha, and it's been re painted. Show us the decal/logo on the limbs please. 

There are a few on this board that know Yamaha much better, hopefully they will speak up...


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I think it's a Yamaha YTD, a youth/2nd level (and lighter) bow which came out about the same time as the top-line YTSL, maybe before the YTSL2. I don't know if the limbs are compatible with the YTSL limb/riser. 
That's my best guess.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

It appears to be a knock off of the EX series from around 1983-85. When the Soviet Union broke up into many smaller countries Russia or Ukraine built some knock offs of the Hoyt and Yamaha's. From what I have looked at as best I can tell from the photo's I do not believe this bow to be an actual Yamaha. Having said that, it probably will shoot just fine. I know of several archers who used the knock off's and shot really well with them. As for the sloppiness of the limbs. Do not worry about that. As Earl Hoyt explained to me years ago that yes, it may be a bit sloppy until it gets strung up. Then it continuously goes back to the least resistant place which should be extremely consistant. Thus that is why Earl believed in the "floating pocket" system from the older GM era. 
Rick


----------



## dorus (Nov 22, 2009)

*more photos*

Thanks all!

I tried to find as much info on yamaha archery as possible, but info is hard to find and quite scattered all over the place and forum. YTD doesn't get menioned a lot.. If possible, I'll post a picture of the limbs asap.


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

I *think* this is a bow made by Samick in the mid 80's and rebadged by various companies. The limbs appear to have Hoyt style ILF pins, Yamahas used a different mount. The riser is a copy of an EX or YTD2. As Rick says it will shoot just fine, I shot a 1000 fita with one in 1986


----------



## leon22200 (Jun 20, 2007)

Definitely not a Yamaha... looks like a copy (as Rick says..)


----------

